
Iowa school district asking its principals to wear body cameras - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/some-iowa-schools-are-asking-their-principals-to-wear-body-cameras/
======
MichaelCrawford
Had I ever thought to bring a tape recorder to school I could have had two of
my teachers prosecuted for child abuse.

Instead I puzzled over bringing a bayonet however I could see how that might
lead to my not getting into a good university.

Ive spent a lot of time in psyciatric hospital as a result of stuff like this.
Most of the women I met their told me they were molested by their
schoolteachers.

